# Rustic Escentuals



## Tabitha (Mar 16, 2008)

Because I needed to  get a kumquat fo for a cutsom order I htought I would try a new supplier & bought a few more samples:

da Limein da Coconut
Pineappple Cilantro
Kumquat
Ruby Red Grapefruit
AmazonMist (Herbal Essence type)
Whisper (Herbal Essenec Type)

Feelin' fruit I guess!


----------



## Chay (Mar 17, 2008)

I've always been pleased with the products I have ordered from them.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Tab, you are just fruity!


----------



## NaturalSoapGirl (Mar 18, 2008)

Good choices - their Ruby Red Grapefruit is terrific. Sweet and citrusy - I love it. Smells terrific in lotion.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2008)

da Limein da Coconut -better than my stock tart coconut & lime 
Pineappple Cilantro - fun & a bit edgy, first you smell the pineapple, then you say, what's that exotic after smell?
Kumquat -really nice & strong, sour & sweet
Ruby Red Grapefruit - really nice & strong
AmazonMist (Herbal Essence type) - smells just like the shampoo
Whisper (Herbal Essenec Type) -smellslike shampoo but I like amazon better

Disclaimer: These are just MY OOB first impressions. You may or may not love any or all of these scents.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for the reviews, I wanted to try their FO sometime too 
I have to say I am very impressed with your self control  :shock:  when I go to look at their site, I get so overwhelmed with the choices that I just want to buy EVERYTHING!


----------



## IanT (Apr 2, 2008)

lol I love how you put a discliamer on everything!!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 2, 2008)

Grumpy, I only ever spend as much as I have in paypal AFTER I have restocked supplies I have run out of.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a hobbyist, so I'm going on a FO diet right now


----------

